# How to dual boot using Lilo



## hitest (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm currently running a dual boot with Slackware 12.1 and FreeBSD 7.0 on a Plll 667 IBM 300PL.
To set-up a dual boot with Slackware and FreeBSD:
1.  Install Slackware first and leave a partition of un-allocated space for FreeBSD.
2.  Install FreeBSD onto the free partition.  Do not install the FreeBSD boot loader.
3.  Boot into Slackware and edit /etc/lilo.conf  Here is my lilo.conf, adjust as needed.


```
# Linux bootable partition config begins
image = /boot/vmlinuz
  root = /dev/hda2
  label = Linux
  read-only
# Linux bootable partition config ends
# FreeBSD
other = /dev/hda3
table = /dev/hda
label = FreeBSD
```

4.  Run lilo to update lilo.conf.
5.  Now when you boot-up your computer you will have the option to select Slackware or FreeBSD as your OS.


----------



## unixostamer (Dec 2, 2008)

thanks for info mate

ps: Run "/sbin/lilo -v" to load lilo


----------



## hitest (Dec 7, 2008)

unixostamer said:
			
		

> thanks for info mate
> 
> ps: Run "/sbin/lilo -v" to load lilo



Sorry I forgot that.  You're welcome.


----------

